# Best FMU system for 8v turbo



## Nolllies (May 13, 2004)

What do you guys think the best Fuel management unit for an 8v turbo would be. Taking money into account as well.


----------



## ArticFox (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Nolllies)*

Cartech 2025 is the best FMU on the market i believe the EIP is the same exact thing................... Just get the injectors and chip instead since theres less tuning involed.


_Modified by ArticFox at 11:52 PM 5-19-2005_


----------



## Nolllies (May 13, 2004)

Now this is something that is just a bit of confusion on my part, but when I say FMU does that include a MAF, or MAP sensor? Or is this merely a processing unit from which information is deciphered and then sent back out again?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Nolllies)*

It's just a boost sensitive fuel unit. For very 1 psi it bumps the fuel pressure 12 psi. Provided it's a 12:1 disc.


----------



## Nolllies (May 13, 2004)

So is this an electrical device, would this device bump fuel pressure without a new MAF sensor, or ECU. Or do I have to have a whole new ECU to read the fact that the pressure is even being bumped, in which case what good would the FMU unit do?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Nolllies)*

You just need a vac source. No electronics.


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

its simply a Fuel pressure regulator that you can adjust.
more pressure = more fuel = more power
it taps into fuel line in/out, and vacume.
You have an adjustment screw on top, usually allen style, do half turns i believe 1turn - 1:1, 2:1, 3:1 etc...


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Why not just get chip and injectors? Is an FMU really that necessary? Wouldn't a 5 bar FPR work better and be cheaper?


----------



## StenderDub (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

well, your going to need the chip anyways for the turbo.........and to get a set of injectors, decent ones, you will be spending just about the same price as the FPR......... If your running low boost under 10psi, the FPR is the way to go.........


----------



## Nolllies (May 13, 2004)

So for the sake of argument what is the least (money spent sending extra fuel to the cylinders) that you could get away with running around 11-12 lbs of boost? realistically


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (Nolllies)*

used G60/1.8T injectors
chip


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

I have some 380cc's for sale.


----------



## Nolllies (May 13, 2004)

how much?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Nolllies)*

FMU's are the worst thing you can do to your car. Even a chip is better than that.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (B4S)*

For the most part, FMUs are technically inferior to bigger injector + software solutions and are not cost-effective at all. They are, however, appropriate under a few select circumstances:
a) Larger injectors are not available to fit the engine to be tuned
b) Quality software is unavailable
c) Standalone engine management is being used on a small engine with extremely high output (where injectors large enough to support max power are too large to idle)
Other than these situations the best way to go is with larger injectors and a properly-calibrated chip. Remember that when you add boost you also need to remap the ignition curve. Otherwise, you'll detonate all over the place. Thus, you'd have to stack the cost of the chip on top of the FMU, anyway.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_
c) Standalone engine management is being used on a small engine with extremely high output (where injectors large enough to support max power are too large to idle)


Still a poor reason, as this can be cured by changing the system over to sequential or even changing the divide by so that the injectors fire every other firing event instead of on every firing event on batch fire systems.
I have 83lb injectors in a Ford 2.3, which thanks to its lousy head flows the same air and makes the same power as an 8V VW. It idles just fine.
The other problem you have in that situation is finding a pump to feed those "big" power levels at astronomical fuel pressures. 90-100psi of rail pressure is easy to feed for a 200hp car, but for 4-500HP, I would rather do it right.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

Oh, I agree with you. However, we have to establish limits *somewhere*.







Not everybody can afford a sequential fire standalone system or even one that can control low-impedance injectors.
Then again... USRT is changing that with the standalones that we've just begun bringing to market. They'll do low-impedance, have multiple programmable outputs, offer crank-triggered ignition, are laptop tunable, etc. -all for less than $500. Fueling is still batch, though.
















P.S. I have this nagging feeling that I need to do a Ford 2.3l turbo. I'd love to put it in a Fox-chassis Saleen Mustang SVO with lots of chassis stiffening, great brakes, etc.


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Nolllies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nolllies* »_ What do you guys think the best Fuel management unit for an 8v turbo would be. Taking money into account as well. 

FMU and a chip with bigger injectors works fine. EIP, ATP and now Boost Factory all burn those chips, they pull timing based on rpm and TPS so you can boost with confidence that'll run fine.
Kojak


_Modified by TheSaint at 9:16 AM 5-26-2005_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (TheSaint)*

Paul, what is the point of running an FMU as you see it? I say it's an expensive, unrefined, and inflexible means to produce a fuel delivery curve. Whatever you end up with is rarely ideal and tweaking it can be maddening in real world conditions. (That is, _not_ the drag strip.) If a bigger injector + software solution is already available why bother with the FMU? That's the main point here. We already know that FMUs have their place in select circumstances.


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Scott F. Williams)*

he was asking about the FMU so i just let him know about it. He can also run an SMT-6 unit that'll allow him to control fuel timing extra injectors and has extra outputs so he can control such things like nitrous. Their Retail is 360, im sure they can be had for cheaper.
Kojak


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (TheSaint)*

so let me see if i understand you guys.. 
i have a 310cc injectors and a GIAC chip burned for that and my 260 cam... 
if i get a 5bar FPR... i DON"T need to get a FMU?...


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (easy-dubs-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy-dubs-it* »_so let me see if i understand you guys.. i have a 310cc injectors and a GIAC chip burned for that and my 260 cam... if i get a 5bar FPR... i DON"T need to get a FMU?... 

You do *not* need an FMU to handle a mere cam upgrade. This is an otherwise stock VR6, correct? In fact, if all you've done is a cam you don't need touch anything at all. The stock ECU can accomodate that without a hitch. For best performance, of course, the GIAC chip will be great. Explain what you're doing, though, and I'll/we'll point you in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Oh, I agree with you. However, we have to establish limits *somewhere*.







Not everybody can afford a sequential fire standalone system or even one that can control low-impedance injectors.
Then again... USRT is changing that with the standalones that we've just begun bringing to market. They'll do low-impedance, have multiple programmable outputs, offer crank-triggered ignition, are laptop tunable, etc. -all for less than $500. Fueling is still batch, though.








P.S. I have this nagging feeling that I need to do a Ford 2.3l turbo. I'd love to put it in a Fox-chassis Saleen Mustang SVO with lots of chassis stiffening, great brakes, etc.









Very interesting. One point I left out of my post is I run my car batch fire as well, low impedence, so this USRT box you have seems to be pretty cool.
My first reaction to your first paragraph is the old "well, speed costs money" thing. Then I saw the price. Thats pretty cheap.
As for the Mustang thing, theres ALOT of them out there with 2.3Ts. Some guys road race em, some guys drag race em. But the old Saleen/factory SVO stuff pales in comparison to the aftermarket stuff these days.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

I agree, sounds very interesting... I trust what Scott Sells as he stands behind everything and is top notch to do business with. I would not buy injectors from anywhere else. I am interested in learning more as this SA develops.
Shawn


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Well, thanks for the vote of confidence, Shawn.







Perhaps you'd like to check out the list of features that our system has:
*CONVENIENCE:*
Utilizes factory input sensors
Crank or distributor-triggered ignition
Harness supplied
Phone and email tech support
*REFINEMENT:*
12x12 tuning tables (for both fuel and ignition)
Barometric correction
Independent dual-tables for VE and AFR target
Stepper motor idle air control
Knock control
Closed-loop via wideband or narrowband O2
Total AFR correction (WOT + part throttle)
*TUNING POWER/SAFETY:*
manages up to 60psi boost
4x general on/off outputs (e.g. radiator fan, warning lights, nitrous arm/disarm)
2x tunable outputs (e.g. boost control, progressive nitrous, water injection)
Soft + hard cut rev limiters (fuel cut and spark retard)
Boost limiter
Ignition advance independently tunable from VE and AFR tables (rpm/MAP-sensitive)
Launch/traction control
Manual or auto-switched fuel/ignition tables (e.g. nitrous, race gas, water injection)


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*

That price is unbelievable, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . This will be the way to go for pre 96 cars that don't use the obd port to pass emmisions. Will it have datalogging?


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

Yes, datalogging is available for functions like manifold pressure, rpms, exhaust gas temperature, intake air temperature, knock sensor activity, air/fuel ratio, elapsed time, etc. Considering the power that this system has as well as what modern software can do in general, there just isn't any point to resorting to FMUs and such. Those are like playing with carburetors when EFI precision is available and totally affordable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
P.S. US Rally Team will shortly have a wideband for sale and are also working on a VW digital dash that will integrate with the existing standalone system.








And, there'll be another steering wheel-integrated version for use with formula cars, etc.










_Modified by Scott F. Williams at 9:09 AM 5-28-2005_


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_
You do *not* need an FMU to handle a mere cam upgrade. This is an otherwise stock VR6, correct? In fact, if all you've done is a cam you don't need touch anything at all. The stock ECU can accomodate that without a hitch. For best performance, of course, the GIAC chip will be great. Explain what you're doing, though, and I'll/we'll point you in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

alright.. well she's got a 5 angle vavle job, bored and stroke 2.0liter to a 2.1litre, ported and polished intake and T/B... 260 cam, 310cc's, t3/t04E with ATP kit... 
one other question.. will i need an inline fuel pump or will the factory one be suffice.. 
sorry i was little vague in my first post... 
~greg


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (easy-dubs-it)*

With that turbo you'd be best off with some bigger injectors and software mapped to match. Sell your 310cc for around $95 if they're lightly used or $120 for new ones. Then add some 440cc injectors (which I'll be happy to provide) and install some proper software. If you go the FMU route you'll spend a lot more money and your air/fuel curve will never be optimal.








With that combination you'll safely hit 240whp. Once you want any more than that you'll need to increase your fuel pressure to 4bar and run a stronger fuel pump such as the Walbro 255lph which I've also got available. Do that and you'll be good for around 275whp. Your T3/T4 turbo wants to work hard. So, feed it!


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Oh, I agree with you. However, we have to establish limits *somewhere*.







Not everybody can afford a sequential fire standalone system or even one that can control low-impedance injectors.
Then again... USRT is changing that with the standalones that we've just begun bringing to market. They'll do low-impedance, have multiple programmable outputs, offer crank-triggered ignition, are laptop tunable, etc. -all for less than $500. Fueling is still batch, though.
















P.S. I have this nagging feeling that I need to do a Ford 2.3l turbo. I'd love to put it in a Fox-chassis Saleen Mustang SVO with lots of chassis stiffening, great brakes, etc.










isnt that ^^^ megasquirt


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (scarboroughdub)*

Our system's core technology is based on MS2. Yep. The hardware and software has been greatly refined from there, prefabbed harnesses are provided, and full tech support is part of the deal. Despite the seamless integration MSnS cross-compatibility is retained 100%.
Our offering goes way beyond a package of electronic bits to figure out oneself. We'll shortly provide all sensors, crank triggers, coilpack ignition, and everything else required for a complete installation. 
By the end of summer we'll have a more advanced non-MS system to offer as well. Tuning power will take yet another leap forward when it debuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif USRT already provides fuel injectors, pumps, fuel rails, fuel line, surge tanks, -AN fittings, and unmatched technical consultation. So, our goal to become a one-stop shop is quickly being realized. That feels pretty damned good to finally say. Thanks for setting me up to express all that.


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_With that turbo you'd be best off with some bigger injectors and software mapped to match. Sell your 310cc for around $95 if they're lightly used or $120 for new ones. Then add some 440cc injectors (which I'll be happy to provide) and install some proper software. If you go the FMU route you'll spend a lot more money and your air/fuel curve will never be optimal.
With that combination you'll safely hit 240whp. Once you want any more than that you'll need to increase your fuel pressure to 4bar and run a stronger fuel pump such as the Walbro 255lph which I've also got available. Do that and you'll be good for around 275whp. Your T3/T4 turbo wants to work hard. So, feed it!










i actually bought the 310 injectors from you... I was very please... 
my goal with this project is only 230whp... thought the 310 would be enough... 
still havn't used them yet... can i trade them in for an upgrade?







they're actually in the same box and package that i got them in... lol
but all-in-all if i was to get a in line fuel pump, an adjustable FPR and even bigger injectors burned to my GIAC chip.. i'll be fine as far as "street tuning" is concerned?.. cuz the ATP kit comes with a Cartech FMU... 
~greg


_Modified by easy-dubs-it at 9:00 PM 5-28-2005_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (easy-dubs-it)*

Sure, if your 310cc inejctors are unused, we can do the swap + a few dollars. Which do you have -my Siemens (all black) or Bosch (red tops)? In regards to your fueling solution if you do the pump, a stock 3bar fpr, my 440cc, and some quality software you'll be just fine. Keep in mind that your software must match the injectors and the fpr combined. If you really want an adjustable fpr to fit your stock rail I can help you there, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Scott F. Williams)*

they are the all black siemens deka 36lbs injectors.. what would the price difference be for the 440's?.. 
would you recommend keeping my factory fpr?.... 
~greg


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (easy-dubs-it)*

Ya, I say keep your factory 3bar and have a fine day.







As for your 36lb I just shot you an IM.


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Scott F. Williams)*

thanks scott... 
sorry to steal your post "Nollies"...


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*

The pics you posted of the usrt computer look remarkably like the ecu designed by Bruce Bowling and Al Grippo. It's called the Megasquirt. I'm not refering to the case, but the internal board...


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (VDUBIN)*

Yes, as I've explained in several other threads our system uses MegaSquirt 2 as its core architecture. And while we've evolved it from there, we have worked with Bowling and Grippo to maintain 100% cross-compatibility. MS as produced by the original source is but a specification and an unsupported bunch of parts which must be assembled by the end-user. There are a few firms out there who build raw ECUs. None to my knowledge offer any support whatsoever or have invested in VW-specific integration.
Our package consists of the ECU, a tech support package, warranty, wiring harness, and soon the sensors, ignition components, and other bits required to produce a convenient kit. Of course, we also have fuel injectors, pumps, rails, and fprs available to complete a total installation.
Thanks for setting me up to explain all that because the distinction is critical to make understood!


----------



## zooyork155 (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been following this thread for awhile as it pertains to a project of my own. I just wanted to say that you're awesome, Scott! I look forward to dealing with you for my 8v Turbo needs in the future. Keep up the good work USRT!
Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (zooyork155)*

Thanks, man! It feels great to be acknowledged like that! I care to promote my business this way rather than just posting prices and taking people's money. Thanks again!







I'll be happy to address any other questions, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Nolllies)*

hook up with C2motorsports. They have probably the best tuning on a aba8v.
i believe they use 440cc injectors, and vr MAF, plus their chip and tuning specialty.








and later if u wanna run 15+psi get that walbro inline pump and retune the chip
and u should be set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think that would save u most money and having something that actually runs well...
btw: i speak from experince with a TT chip, and cartech FMU


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (GTijoejoe)*

I've read this post three times and I'm still confused. I see alot of options, but I guess the components to a turbo system is based on what goals you want to achieve. 
Since the originator of this post has a 91 Golf, I assume he is running on a Digi-II platform. I'm trying to turbo my 91 Jetta with a turbo system from a 1.8t. 
I must have read about 300 hundred post besides this one. I've read alot of threads under FAQ and used the search button to death. FPR, FMU, BOV, DV, SDS, boost controllers, green tops, lime tops, chips, MBC, WUR, Digi-I, I'm about to say F' This. This would be much easier if I knew what the hell I was doing. 
I swear. I'd paypal someone five bucks just to tell me what to buy so I can start this stupid project.








My partial kit has the following parts:
K03 Turbo
G60 Green Tops
Greedy Boost Controller (I'm not 100% sure what this does)
1.8t Intercooler
Bosch DV
Hoses, clams and other BS. 
Engine is 
2.0 ABA Block
G60 Head 
270 TT Cam
CWS chip
My car is a Digi-II. Do not laugh. If the boost remained stock, 6-7 PSI. What else do I need to make this thing work? I know I need a 1.8t down pipe and oil cooler. 
Let's say I get boost hungry and wanted to run 10 to 13 PSI, what would I need? My wallet can not go past 10-13 PSI.








Damn I wish I knew what the hell I was doing.











_Modified by cis8vgti at 8:04 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_
Since the originator of this post has a 91 Golf, I assume he is running on a Digi-II platform. I'm trying to turbo my 91 Jetta with a turbo system from a 1.8t. 
I must have read about 300 hundred post besides this one. I've read alot of threads under FAQ and used the search button to death. FPR, FMU, BOV, DV, SDS, boost controllers, green tops, lime tops, chips, MBC, WUR, Digi-I, I'm about to say F' This. This would be much easier if I knew what the hell I was doing. 
I swear. I'd paypal someone five bucks just to tell me what to buy so I can start this stupid project.








My partial kit has the following parts:
K03 Turbo
G60 Green Tops
Greedy Boost Controller (I'm not 100% sure what this does)
1.8t Intercooler
Bosch DV
Hoses, clams and other BS. 
Engine is 
2.0 ABA Block
G60 Head 
270 TT Cam
CWS chip
My car is a Digi-II. Do not laugh. If the boost remained stock, 6-7 PSI. What else do I need to make this thing work? I know I need a 1.8t down pipe and oil cooler. 
Let's say I get boost hungry and wanted to run 10 to 13 PSI, what would I need? My wallet can not go past 10-13 PSI.








Damn I wish I knew what the hell I was doing.










Here's a couple of be options, get yourself a turbo off the junkyard if you dont want to spend much money, the T3 60 trim kicks ass and can be picked up for around $100 bucks. They're found in the old Nissan 300ZX Z31, they're single turbo btw. This would allow you to buy a cheap turbo manifold with a T3 flange and allow you to upgrade the turbo in the future since you already have the aftermarket industry leader T3 flange that many turbos use.
G60's green tops will make your car run rich if you run it with digi-II since you'll have a stock chip.
As far as DV's are concerned, just go with a 1st generation DSM blow off valve, they can be had for 25-50 bucks and do the job more than well.
For fuel management go with either an additional injector controller or a digifant1 swap, both of these units have a built in map sensor and can help you fuel your setup much better. 
This is what i recommend for "cheap" setups based on what i've done in the past.
hope this helps
Paul


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (BoostFactory)*

Hey Paul, 
Thanks for your help. Since I already purchaed the K03 stuff, I have to make it work for me. 
I will search the tex for digi 1 information; what car comes with a digi 1 system, parts needed to do swap and how to. 
After the digi stuff, I guess all i need is a down pipe and oil cooler. 
I was getting worried. I guess i only need the other stuff if I was going high boost.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_I will search the tex for digi 1 information; what car comes with a digi 1 system, parts needed to do swap and how to.

Guy, the Corrado G60 is the source for the Digifant 1 management system and SNS Tuning is the firm to go to for software. However, I've got another idea for you... USRT (my firm) is now shipping a standalone engine management system that will actually be easier and far more flexible than Digifant I. I can even arrange for local installation and tuning since you're in our area.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Scott F. Williams)*

Scott, thanks for the information. 
I honestly believe that I got in over my head. There are probably alot of people like me that buy parts not knowing how much detail is needed. I honestly had no idea I had to convert to a digi one format (as you can see, I did not know this system was on a Corrado) or a stand alone system. People advised me to buy a Megasquirt, but I do not have the expertise to get it right. I'm just breaking in my VAG-COM. 
I probably can get away with 6-7 psi using my stock digi 2 system, but anything beyond that will require an upgrade. Glad to hear you offer another solution to the dig-1 swap. Thanks again.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_I probably can get away with 6-7 psi using my stock digi 2 system, but anything beyond that will require an upgrade. Glad to hear you offer another solution to the dig-1 swap. Thanks again. 








Digifant II is barely capable of running a stock engine.







Adding boost to it without any changes at all is surely recipe for disaster! Btw, my standalone systems are based on Megasquirt, so your friends have been pointing you in a logical direction.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (cis8vgti)*

You'll still need exhaust manifold and there isnt much for 8v with k03,so as said save yourself the grief and change it now,sell the k03 and buy a t3,then u have the option of plenty of used manifold's to buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i didnt think the digi2 was usuable i havent heard anyone running it,if u cant find digi1 cheap buy the standalone(URST sounds cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (rossmc1)*

The K03 kit came with a manifold. I just need a few hardware items and I should be good to go. I never thought about software. I'm such an ass. I appreciate you guys pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (cis8vgti)*

If you want cheap you could get yourself a 8:1 FMU and a CIS fuel pump(whole black plastic box).You might have to take out some initial timing,but it should work fine to 6-8lbs.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_The K03 kit came with a manifold. I just need a few hardware items and I should be good to go. I never thought about software. I'm such an ass. I appreciate you guys pointing me in the right direction. 

My suggestion to you is to do it right the first time, sell that ko3 and manifold and get a t3 from a 300z (if you can find one) and get the manifold from one of the guys here (like Boost Factory) and run the USRT standalone. Doing this will allow you upgrade in the later future (which many of us do when the boost addiction strikes). That standalone for the price and features cannot be beat. If they are also offering Installation and tuning assistance then the choice should be easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (TURBOPHIL)*

http://www.car-part.com


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_If you want cheap you could get yourself a 8:1 FMU and a CIS fuel pump(whole black plastic box).You might have to take out some initial timing,but it should work fine to 6-8lbs.

Take out the timing? Like with an adjustable time gear? A FMU and CIS pump. This is definetily in my budget. I'd probably have the slowest turbo around, but anything is faster than a stock digi-II!
Now I can tell 'Killa'
"Dude! I almost had you!"











_Modified by cis8vgti at 2:40 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_Take out the timing? Like with an adjustable time gear? A FMU and CIS pump. This is definetily in my budget. I'd probably have the slowest turbo around, but anything is faster than a stock digi-II!

Chuck is talking about ignition timing. -not cam timing. Btw, I'm not a fan of FMUs at all. They offer false economy as far as I'm concerned. That and the fuel curve is never ideal. Of course, since all the FMU does is jack up the fuel pressure the ignition timing isn't even touched. Different strokes for different folks, but I'm all about the refinement and reliability that EFI can deliver.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_ I can even arrange for local installation and tuning since you're in our area.









Word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Best FMU system for 8v turbo (need_a_VR6)*

FMU = Fu#ks Motor Up - haha sorry had to


----------



## timberlandstunts (Nov 24, 2018)

Scott F. Williams said:


> Thanks, man! It feels great to be acknowledged like that! I care to promote my business this way rather than just posting prices and taking people's money. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will the stand alone system work on mk6 vw 8v


----------

